# NDT Shop (Free Software for Non-Destructive Testing Requirements)



## ashfaqanwer (1 أغسطس 2010)

Dear Fellow Members,
It's a small utility which enables Engineers to know about the extent of Non-Destructive Examination as required by Process Piping Code ASME B31.3.

Get a free copy from: http://forums.thepetrostreet.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=249&sid=c2d0019c656bd09f2bb50421495189d7#p950


The salient features are:
1. It specifically mentions all the requirements of all type of NDTs as per ASME B31.3 Process Piping Code.
2. It takes simple inputs from the user about fluid type and service conditions.
3. Transforms the inputs into the fluid category itself.
4. All four type of fluid services as per ASME B31.3 have been included.
5. Severe cyclic conditions and elevated temperature services have also been mentioned separately.
6. It strictly specifies requirements of NDT for process piping only as per ASME B31.3 and not for pressure vessels or any other piping code.
7. Detailed hints and tips have also been included. Click "more" on main window to see.
8. As the code defines the minimum requirements so piping designer / owner may make them more stringent.
9. Easy and simple to use.
10. It's a beta version and bugs may come up which will be resolved as and when prompted.

Do provide your comments.

Regards,
Ashfaq Anwer


----------



## احمدهارون (4 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## hhhkhalil (8 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## ashfaqanwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks all for appreciation


----------



## rouji76 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanks


----------

